# F-350 obs



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

Was wondering if there is anything i should know about a 97 OBS powerstroke Ford. I found one locally with low miles and was wondering how good of a DD it would be. its a regular cab SRW. Very nice. Has a plow but just had a brand new trans installed on it. Everything is stock otherwise. How much would you offer has 130,000 miles. Any problems...will this thing be a turd? Good Power and towing? Etc. Thanks


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Value depends alot on the condition of the truck and plow as well as what the snow plow is.
Do you have any pictures?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

there not real rockets, but there comparible to a 97 cummins and maybe a bit more than a 6.5. i have a 97 7.3 dump with a 5 speed its a decent truck. they ride ok not the best. they pull ok however i prefer my cummins for the real heavy stuff. the things to look out for are....
1. oil pan rot
2. typicall ball joints
3. radiator supports like to rot.
4. keep a spare cps in the glove box.
id offer 5-9k depending how clean it was


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

There good trucks. They dont ride as well or have as much power as the new trucks but I towed a lot with my 95psd. With a intake, exhaust and a good chip(ts, or dptuner) they run very good. Better fuel mileage than all the newer trucks.
They actually make a little more power than a 97 cummins and a lot more power than a 6.5.
97 power stroke 215 hp
97 cummins 180 hp
97 6.5 was rated at 220 i believe but they were way off on that number lol


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

my 97 p-stroke is rated 225 hp
the 97 cummins was 215 hp with a stick
long as your using a trailer with good working breaks youll be good, mine tows better than it stops


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I was looking at power numbers for automatics.. You sure your 97 is 225? I thought all 95-97psd's were 215.
Robert


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

Im pretty sure that the numbers slowly crept up every year, could have been 215 in 95, and 225 in 97. The 225 number sounds right to me, though I could be mistaken.

If the truck is solid, you wont regret it, though bear in mind that the OBS has started to really hold its value. In some instances you can find comparible superdutys for the same money.

The oil pan rot can be fixed if caught in time, if its not too bad you can sand it down and coat it with POR-15 or something similar, otherwise the engine has to come out to replace the oilpan


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I really like the OBS Fords 94-97 I believe?? IMO the best looking truck Ford has ever made. There are a few guys here running DP Tuners, and TS chips. They are respectable but not anywhere like a newer diesel. Great work truck will probably tow good and be more than enough to plow snow.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i'd take that truck over most anything else. but they are hard to find in nice shape.

in addition to the things already mentioned, look over the rear spring hangers really well. they tend to rot out. also the exhaust manifolds are known to rust up pretty good.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I'd have a mechanic who knows the Powerstroke check out the engine. The engine is going to give you the most $$$$ headaches. All the chassis stuff can be dealt with for $2000 or less unless stuff is really gonzo. If the engine checks out and you like the truck I would go for it. Great plow truck. Watch out for the fuel tanks too. They may need replacing.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

well the it has a western 8.5 pro plow, looks pretty new, and the owner says there isn't any rust. said he only used it to plow his farm lot, and his mothers house, and then hosed it off after every snowfall, only scratches on the bed, and a small dent. Other then that its very clean. It does have a cross box and side boxes also. I might go look at it later this week. They guy wants 9500 which i think is a little high for a regular cab....maybe more like 6 and id jump on it.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

for a clean low mileage powerstroke with a plow, its only a little on the high side, if at all. reg cabs with 300k on them are going for around $6000


----------

